# Impulsively bought a K2 Sidewinder



## EricfromLA (Oct 21, 2007)

I went to Sports Authority today for their last day of F&F 25% off. Walked around and did the usual deal hunt. I came upon a K2 Sidewinder mtn bike, full suspension with front RST Gila fork, f/r disc brakes, shimano alevio derailleurs, etc. The bike looks pretty good. Its originally $599. They clearanced it for 50% off plus I used my 25% off coupon. I got it for less than $250 out the door. Anybody heard of this bike? I cant find any info on it. Saw a couple of threads from cycleworld but it didnt help much.

I have a Motobecane 600HT already. Dunno what I'm gonna do with the new bike.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Return it?


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

try to sell it for $500?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

$600 full suspension bikes usually have this in common:
-excessivelly heavy...usually in the 35lbs+ weight range
-poor performing suspension design
-very poor performing off-brand front and rear shocks w/o dampening
-poor performing off-brand disc brakes

Generally speaking, $800-$1000 (not counting sale prices) is your starting point for full suspension bikes. Below that...well I believe the saying goes..."pay peanuts, you get monkeys"


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

EricfromLA said:


> I have a Motobecane 600HT already. Dunno what I'm gonna do with the new bike.


Not to be too harsh, but why did you buy it? I enjoy getting deals like everyone else, but you stated that you do not have a use for the bike. I recommend returning the bike and buying something you actually need. Use that money for a new wheelset for the Motobecane or some new cycling clothes. The bottom line is to buy something with your money that you will need or desire.


----------



## EricfromLA (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got 90 days to return it. I can always do that or sell it on craigslist or sell it to a buddy. Its not THAT bad for recreational use. I'll upload pics soon.

Other than that, I'm gettin some hydro brakes and possibly a Hopey steering dampener for the moto.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

what info are u looking for??....


----------



## sonofagun (Jun 6, 2007)

a steering damper??\









ps i didnt know they made them for bikes. thats really cool.


----------



## EricfromLA (Oct 21, 2007)

pipes10 said:


> what info are u looking for??....


If its worth it to keep and upgrade. The frame is 6061 aluminum.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

EricfromLA said:


> If its worth it to keep and upgrade. The frame is 6061 aluminum.


oh...then no...i would either return it or sell for a profit


----------



## EricfromLA (Oct 21, 2007)

sonofagun said:


> a steering damper??\
> 
> ps i didnt know they made them for bikes. thats really cool.


Yeah, I didnt know either until recently.

http://www.merchantmanager.com/timhopey/


----------



## Fit 4 Flight (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not sure why you bought the bike if you're not sure why you bought the bike? Lol. I think you should just return it and save your self the hassle.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Pass on your savings to a friend because the bike is not worth upgrading. You would have to upgrade everything on that bike to get a light cross country machine. EVERYONE that has replied has told you the same thing. Pass on your savings to a friend, sell it for a profit, or return it. Those are your 3 options.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

mtnbiker72 said:


> $600 full suspension bikes usually have this in common:
> -excessivelly heavy...usually in the 35lbs+ weight range
> -poor performing suspension design
> -very poor performing off-brand front and rear shocks w/o dampening
> ...


Holy generalizizing there... the only part you got right was the weight, and that's not neccessarily to do with the price so much as the inability of brand managers to spec bikes for anything other than maximizing profits. I've seen bikes at much higher price points, especially the $1000 range (but even into a couple thousand dollars) to be just as heavy.

If you're going to criticize the bike, at least KNOW what the bike is before posting. And what exactly is "off-brand" in your mind? I'd rather have a suntour fork than a rockshox or marzocchi at many pricepoints as the suntour will have better features and construction for the price simply because it doesn't have the overvalued brand name attached. Same goes with the disc brakes (I'll take some tektro's over hayes at the above pricepoints of bikes).


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

EricfromLA said:


> I went to Sports Authority today for their last day of F&F 25% off. Walked around and did the usual deal hunt. I came upon a K2 Sidewinder mtn bike, full suspension with front RST Gila fork, f/r disc brakes, shimano alevio derailleurs, etc. The bike looks pretty good. Its originally $599. They clearanced it for 50% off plus I used my 25% off coupon. I got it for less than $250 out the door. Anybody heard of this bike? I cant find any info on it. Saw a couple of threads from cycleworld but it didnt help much.
> 
> I have a Motobecane 600HT already. Dunno what I'm gonna do with the new bike.


Dude, you got it for less than $250 out the door, thats a great deal.

It is probably worth around 350-450 craigslist.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Once again, where's the BUZZ try again?*



DeeEight said:


> Holy generalizizing there... the only part you got right was the weight, and that's not neccessarily to do with the price so much as the inability of brand managers to spec bikes for anything other than maximizing profits. I've seen bikes at much higher price points, especially the $1000 range (but even into a couple thousand dollars) to be just as heavy.
> 
> If you're going to criticize the bike, at least KNOW what the bike is before posting. And what exactly is "off-brand" in your mind? I'd rather have a suntour fork than a rockshox or marzocchi at many pricepoints as the suntour will have better features and construction for the price simply because it doesn't have the overvalued brand name attached. Same goes with the disc brakes (I'll take some tektro's over hayes at the above pricepoints of bikes).


Nice knee jerk reaction...what no BUZZ try again...or did you realize when you were wrong so many times that you gave up that bit?

Yes...there are $1000+ full suspension bikes over 35lbs...they're called freeride bikes which the K2 Sidewinder is not!

Funny how your criticizing me for not knowing the bike...DO YOU KNOW THE BIKE DEE?...

try DOING your research before cracking back on me...thats twice you've been way off base with me :madman:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

EricfromLA said:


> If its worth it to keep and upgrade. The frame is 6061 aluminum.


The frame material doesn't mean squat as far as bike quality goes. 6061 and 7005 alloys are very very common materials in bike frames. What differs from bike to bike is the way the tube is butted, the shape, the welding process, quality of the mitering of the tubes, alignment, tube profile etc.

If I gave you a wal-mart bike made from 6061(think there are some), would you buy it?


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Holy generalizizing there... the only part you got right was the weight, and that's not neccessarily to do with the price so much as the inability of brand managers to spec bikes for anything other than maximizing profits. I've seen bikes at much higher price points, especially the $1000 range (but even into a couple thousand dollars) to be just as heavy.
> 
> If you're going to criticize the bike, at least KNOW what the bike is before posting. And what exactly is "off-brand" in your mind? I'd rather have a suntour fork than a rockshox or marzocchi at many pricepoints as the suntour will have better features and construction for the price simply because it doesn't have the overvalued brand name attached. Same goes with the disc brakes (I'll take some tektro's over hayes at the above pricepoints of bikes).


I would like for you to post what bikes you're referring to that are xc oriented that weight over 35 pounds at a 1 grand price point. Of course AM and freeride bikes are excluded because you can't compare apples to oranges. For example, Jamis' 800 dollar dakar weighs 32 pounds. For 250 dollars it's impossible to argue that the bike has quality components on it, especially since it's a full squish being sold from a retailer. I'm not arguing some components are better than others at certain price points, but that's not the issue here.


----------



## stewed (Aug 29, 2007)

Yo Eric
I have a Motobecane 600HT also. Just got a Stumpjumper elite. The 600HT was a good entry level MB for me. Beat the crap out it for a year or so. The best upgrade I did on it was a Thudbuster. Smoothed out the ride allot. But the SJ was a huge quality change. Save your $ for something nice.


----------



## EricfromLA (Oct 21, 2007)

stewed said:


> Yo Eric
> I have a Motobecane 600HT also. Just got a Stumpjumper elite. The 600HT was a good entry level MB for me. Beat the crap out it for a year or so. The best upgrade I did on it was a Thudbuster. Smoothed out the ride allot. But the SJ was a huge quality change. Save your $ for something nice.


Lol, thudbuster!? nice! I barely sit when I hit the trails. I bought the K2 cuz it is visually attractive and it was cheap. I'm leaning on selling it or returning it now.

BTW, I just installed my Shimano XT hydros today on the Moto. Feels niiiice!


----------

